# تحميل artcam2009 ملفات مضغوطة اول 7 اجزاء



## salah_design (20 يناير 2011)

*تحميل artcam2009 ملفات مضغوطة*

اخوتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه اول 7 اجزاء من برنامج artcam2009 ملفات مضغوطة حجم كل جزء 20 ميغابايت
ارجو مراعاة ان يتم تخزين الملفات بملف واحد (folder) اي انشاء ملف جديد وتخزين كل الاجزاء في نفس الملف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/PAPAibjl/ArtCAM_2009part01.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/dDARC16p/ArtCAM_2009part02.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/qcmGobym/ArtCAM_2009part03.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/IeaQMHAs/ArtCAM_2009part04.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/243mhpJQ/ArtCAM_2009part05.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/eIB2MNDY/ArtCAM_2009part06.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/F4g8h-UA/ArtCAM_2009part07.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

انتظروا باقي الاجزاء في نفس المشاركة


----------



## salah_design (21 يناير 2011)

باقي الاجزاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/U7sMXGjf/ArtCAM_2009part08.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/fnWdW7W0/ArtCAM_2009part09.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/7uOzHvgr/ArtCAM_2009part10.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/vZC-fIpA/ArtCAM_2009part11.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/LDLy2hw2/ArtCAM_2009part12.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/PxjDLmhc/ArtCAM_2009part13.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/C8qDis3A/ArtCAM_2009part14.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/_6h6NFUY/ArtCAM_2009part15.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/odhZ_USO/ArtCAM_2009part16.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/jRQ5JxUX/ArtCAM_2009part17.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/qKkhrVbT/ArtCAM_2009part18.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

http://www.4shared.com/file/_MekSDYt/ArtCAM_2009part19.html?dirPwdVerified=1db598ac

هذا ما استطعت ان اقدمه وارجو التوفيق للجميع


----------



## Ali Zaatar (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم 
هل هناك أي تعليمات أخرى ؟


----------



## salah_design (21 يناير 2011)

ali zaatar قال:


> شكرا لك أخي الكريم
> هل هناك أي تعليمات أخرى ؟


اخي انتظر مشاركتي الجديدة اليوم شرح التحميل بالصور
تقبل تحياتي ابلغني هل حملت كل الملفات؟


----------



## Ali Zaatar (21 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم
لقد حملت جميع الملفات


----------



## salah_design (21 يناير 2011)

ali zaatar قال:


> أخي الكريم
> لقد حملت جميع الملفات


اخي 
افهم من كلامك انك وضعتها في ملف واحد
الان سوف اضع مشاركة لتحميل البرنامج وفي مشاركة السابقة وضعت كيفية تعطيل عمل الدنجل


----------



## منى مون (21 يناير 2011)

يسلمو يتم التحميل الان يا استاذ:75:
انا متابعه معك :1:


----------



## salah_design (21 يناير 2011)

منى مون قال:


> يسلمو يتم التحميل الان يا استاذ:75:
> انا متابعه معك :1:


اهلا بيكي
نورتي مشاركتي بردك


----------



## mohamedsinger (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ونفع بك


----------



## salah_design (22 يناير 2011)

mohamedsinger قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


وفيك بارك اخي
اشكرك على المرور


----------



## salah_design (22 يناير 2011)

أبوالبراء المقلدي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ونفع بك


جزاك الله خيرا 
واسال الله ان يتقبل مني ومنك 
اشتقنا لوجودك بالملتقي


----------



## حسن-12 (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## salah_design (23 يناير 2011)

حسن-12 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


وفيك بارك اخي
تحياتي واشواقي لك


----------



## حسن-12 (23 يناير 2011)

salah_design قال:


> وفيك بارك اخي
> تحياتي واشواقي لك


 لا تأخذ بخاطرك مني فأنا والله كنت أمزح ..سلامي لكل فرد من أهلنا في فلسطين سواء في الأردن
أو في غير الأردن وتأكد ان كل جزائري يتمني أن يهب الهبة من هنا إلي هناك من هنا حيث طيبة شعب لم يبرأ من جرح الإستدمار ليجد المؤامرات تحاك ضده الواحدة تلو اللأخري الي هناك وما أداك ما هناك حيث فلسطين مهد الأنبياء وأرض الشهداء


----------



## salah_design (23 يناير 2011)

حسن-12 قال:


> لا تأخذ بخاطرك مني فأنا والله كنت أمزح ..سلامي لكل فرد من أهلنا في فلسطين سواء في الأردن
> أو في غير الأردن وتأكد ان كل جزائري يتمني أن يهب الهبة من هنا إلي هناك من هنا حيث طيبة شعب لم يبرأ من جرح الإستدمار ليجد المؤامرات تحاك ضده الواحدة تلو اللأخري الي هناك وما أداك ما هناك حيث فلسطين مهد الأنبياء وأرض الشهداء


اهل الجزائر على راسي والله 
انتم الاهل والعزوه
تحياتي لكل الشعوب الاسلامية


----------



## sidahmed213 (29 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك أخي
حملته و ثبته لاكن عند فتح أي ملف لا يضهر او يضهر ناقص مع رسالة نصها "*_invalid data__/file version_. check which version of _artcam_ created the data*"
ما الحل و شكرا
*


----------



## salah_design (29 يناير 2011)

sidahmed213 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك أخي
> حملته و ثبته لاكن عند فتح أي ملف لا يضهر او يضهر ناقص مع رسالة نصها "*_invalid data__/file version_. Check which version of _artcam_ created the data*"
> ما الحل و شكرا
> *


وفيك بارك وحياك الله اخي
اخي الكريم 
هناك ملفات قد تم عملها على ارت كام 2008 ولا يستطيع 2009 فتحها او ملفات معمولة على ارت كام 2009 نسخة اصلية ولكن هناك طريقة لفتح هذه الملفات ارجو المراسلة على الخاص لكي اشرح لك الطريقة بالتفصيل


----------



## sidahmed213 (31 يناير 2011)

تم أخي في إنتظار الطريقة


----------



## sidahmed213 (8 فبراير 2011)

مازلت انتضر اخي


----------



## cheairi (13 مارس 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي احييك من المغرب جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## salah_design (13 مارس 2011)

cheairi قال:


> الشكر الجزيل لك اخي احييك من المغرب جزاك الله عنا كل خير


شكرا لك اخي لردك اللطيف
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عالم التقني (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي
قمت بتنزيل كل الملفات وتنزيل البرنامج
ولكن يوجد مشكلة عند فتح البرنامج حيث انه لا يفتح وتظهر  رسالة مفادها اربط (الدنقل) ارجو المساعدة اخي ما هو المطلوب هل يحتاج لكراك


----------



## salah_design (3 أبريل 2011)

راية الحماس قال:


> شكرا لك اخي
> قمت بتنزيل كل الملفات وتنزيل البرنامج
> ولكن يوجد مشكلة عند فتح البرنامج حيث انه لا يفتح وتظهر  رسالة مفادها اربط (الدنقل) ارجو المساعدة اخي ما هو المطلوب هل يحتاج لكراك


لا يا اخحي لا يحتاج كراك وانا شرحت كيفية التغلب على موضوع الدنجل
ابحث في مشاركاتي


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (4 أبريل 2011)

سلام عليكم اخى صلاح فينك اتمنى تكون بخير عايز اتكلم معالك على الهوت ميل


----------



## عصام حمامي (5 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الأستاذ الفاضل صلاح
أرجو أن أحصل على البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك لو سمحت
بريدي هو
[email protected]
وأرجو منك تحديد موعد يناسبك لأجل التشات
و تقبل تحياتي
*


----------



## أبو مدنى (5 أبريل 2011)

أخى العزيز جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## beshoohanna (8 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفيقك لعمل الخير


----------



## salah_design (8 أبريل 2011)

أبو مدنى قال:


> أخى العزيز جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك فيك وجزاك كل خير


وفيك بارك اخي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (8 أبريل 2011)

beshoohanna قال:


> الله يوفيقك لعمل الخير


اشكرك اخي على دعائك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## بوفاطمة (11 أبريل 2011)

تسلم اخي العزيز على البرنامج المفيد


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

بوفاطمة قال:


> تسلم اخي العزيز على البرنامج المفيد



حياك الله اخي
وارجو ان يكون فيه الفائدة المرجوه
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## tyson (2 يونيو 2011)

اخي الفاضل : لقد قمت لتحميل الملفات المضغوطه جميعا ولكن للاسف لم استطع عمل extract لها ما السبب لا ادري مع انني وضعت كافة الملفات المضغوطه في فولدر واحد .... والباقي عندك


----------



## salah_design (11 يونيو 2011)

tyson قال:


> اخي الفاضل : لقد قمت لتحميل الملفات المضغوطه جميعا ولكن للاسف لم استطع عمل extract لها ما السبب لا ادري مع انني وضعت كافة الملفات المضغوطه في فولدر واحد .... والباقي عندك


اخي الكريم
لقد وضعت مشاركه فيها طريقة الفك والتغلب على الدنجل ارجو الرجوع لمشاركاتي
والنسخة شغالة 100% وقد جربها اكثر من الاخ
فاذا في خلل قد يكون من الوندوز 
ما هي الوندوز التي تستخدمها ؟
اشرح لي طريقتك في فك الضغط اخي الكريم حتى نصل لموطن الخلل وان شاء الله نصل للحل
تقبل تحياتي 
وانا في خدمتك


----------



## kocher (8 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## freedomnum (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (25 نوفمبر 2011)

salah_design قال:


> اخوتي
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذه اول 7 اجزاء من برنامج artcam2009 ملفات مضغوطة حجم كل جزء 20 ميغابايت
> ارجو مراعاة ان يتم تخزين الملفات بملف واحد (folder) اي انشاء ملف جديد وتخزين كل الاجزاء في نفس الملف
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بعد تحميل برنامج الارت كام صادفنتني مشكل بالActiveX بحيث ان البرنامج عند فتحه لا يكون مكتمل ولقد شرحت ماذا كتب في النافذة لدي في اللنك التالي هنا
شكرا


----------



## h_s0404 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ويوفقك لا تنسي زكر الله ويريت تكتب لا تنسي زكر الله داما علشان تاخد اجر كبير شكرا


----------



## omar125o (8 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 فبراير 2012)

ءامين ءامين ءامين

اللهم ارحم أخينا صلاح وتغمده برحمتك وعفوك


----------



## الملك فيصل (16 يوليو 2012)

اخي موقع 4shared يطلب الاتي لتحميل الملفات




 Please enter a password to access this file:


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## osmana2005 (22 يوليو 2012)

محتاج باسورد للتحميل


----------

